

Possible Radiation Leak? - leonlee
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/uqlq9/reddit_i_think_there_is_a_giant_nuclear_coverup/

======
rurounijones
Er...hm, here I was thinking it was going to be a lunatic and yet it seems
corroborating information is coming in from various sources.

Very interesting, going to have to follow this. I am surprised no news
agencies have jumped on it since "nuclear" is a headline grabbing word at the
moment.

EDIT: Just to point out that I am talking about the cover-up aspect rather
than the seriousness (or not) of the actual incident, if any.

------
iterationx
The cover-up is happening at fukushima. Death up 4x, two headed worms, mutated
dandelions, mutated tomato plants, piles of dead fish... <http://fukushima-
diary.com/>

------
lysol
As with every crackpot Reddit thread, sort the comments by 'best'. OP doesn't
know what he's talking about.

------
mtgx
Weren't there some problems with those reactors a few months back that they
had to shut them down? But also there was little news about it then.

------
rsanchez1
Great, it's not enough that HN is turning into reddit, now we have to post
actual reddit threads.

